# 12v vr6 NA build



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

UPDATED 04-28-09 Engine together and temporarily in the car to transport to another shop to do paint work and final assembly.

in the next few weeks i will begin building my na vr6 engine. Everything is ordered and on its way. as soon as i start building i'll post progress pics. and in the end a dyno. hoping for 220+WHP.
plans:
-CCH ported bvh
-Piper 276 cams
-Wossner 11:1 pistons
-Mk4 headgasket (will bump it to 11.5:1 comp)
-Gruvenparts complete lwt pulley set
-Autotech aluminum flywheel (8.3lbs w/starter ring)
-complete block reseal
-ARP Hardware on the bottom end
-already have 42dd 2.5in test pipe and Autotech 2.5in catback
-OBX longtube style header
-Ported manifold and throttle body
-GIAC Cam chip
I will also be replacing lots of other parts on the motor so almost everything will be new.


_Modified by vwkid87 at 11:33 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

Nothing seems silly, though I'd skip a header and port the stock manifolds and downpipe. Also, what intake manifold and intake? Software? 
Done right it should make 200+whp.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (need_a_VR6)*

i would skip out on the header and rods. headers dont do much and rod really are not needed they will save you alittle internal weight but stocks are good for what your looking for. good luck


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

If your goals are somewhat modest as you state I would rethink some of your plans. I would skip out on the pistons, the header, the arp bolts, the rods and probably go with someone other than Eurospec for the head. Nothing wrong with their products but nothing great about them either. I would go with something a little more proven - think CCH or Raceshop. Schrick or DRC 268's would probably be a better choice for cams as well. Pair it all with some ported manifold's and downpipes and a Turn2 intake if you can dig one up and you will make just as much power as your planned build and keep some coin in your pocket.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

I made 187whp on a stock block/head/manifolds and 198whp just with a ported head and ported manifolds and gutted vgi. The gain was larger at 7k then around peak, close to 15whp. That was with Autotech 262s I think it would have been bigger with larger cams. 
The Eurospec heads are probably a lot like the older CCH heads, big valves, good pocket porting but near stock port shapes. It's VERY hard to get the ports right on these motors if you start playing around with size and shape. 
Compression helps but it's diminishing returns, I wouldn't go higher then 11:1 on a pump gas street car.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_
i plan to go with the eurospec head simply beause of the time it will save me. 

Simple solution - buy a used head for $100 and send that one out. No downtime. Then turn around and sell your head when you are done if you are so inclined. 
You haven't said what your goals are or how you plan on using the car but throwing money at the vr6 is not the solution to making lots of power or having a quick car. 
Since you haven't said what mods you have beyond the exhaust and testpipe I would do the bolts ons you were talking about - pulley's, chip, and an intake (Turn2 or similar). Enjoy that for a while as you work on porting out the manifolds and get a set of autotech 262's (cheap and no valve springs needed). Throw those in and do the manifolds all on at the same time to save some labor and see where you are at power and performance wise. If you still want more then start looking into headwork and bigger cams. Headwork is not something I would rush into and I would not go with one company or another just because it is a time saver. With the money involved I would want to know I am getting the best I can afford not the quickest delivery time. If you decide to go with a done head and some larger cams you can sell the autotech's for a slight loss.
This way you get to enjoy the car as you mod it and can see the effect of each part on the car. Throwing a bunch of parts on at once not only makes trouble shooting difficult it also takes some of the fun out of it since where do you go from there. 
As for compression making power - yes it does to a certain point. The theoretical gain from going from 10:1-13:1 is in the 15hp range on a vr6. That is assuming you don't run into issues with octane of course. Since most chips are known to knock at even 10.5:1 on some cars and you live in a hot climate I would expect you will run into issues trying to run pump gas. A 13:1 compression car on the knock sensor is going to make less power than a 10:1 car running full advance. Sure there is always race gas but that is a huge inconvenience and another expense. Drop a 100lbs off the car and it will perform the same and run on pump gas at 10.5:1 (assuming mk4 hg) as it would at 13:1 without the weight loss. I don't see the gains of 11 or 11.5:1 being worth the increased cost over the 10.5:1 you can get with a mk4 headgasket. A single point in compression is worth a few hp at best for a large cash outlay and you may still have issues with knock running an off the shelf chip. 
The one thing I don't see addressed is the transmission. Spend some of that money you were planning on putting into the motor into the trans in the form of a diff and a ring and pinion and you will have a much more fun and reliable car.


----------



## BoraGLXXX (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (vw1320)*

wow you asked for advice and what 1320 just gave you was seriously thoughtful and better yet useful! The full rundown on making power with a vr in a non aspirated thread which I'm surprised anyone reads... you should say thanks and uhhh buy him a







Speaking of making power with a N/A VR in NJ vw1320 do you know a good shop/local used parts/body shop etc.. In other words help a lonely dubber out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoraGLXXX at 4:52 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Here is some food for though, as someone that has seen, and run, a few cyl heads.
CCH vs Race Shop "stock valve" head, same car, no other changes. This is on the mulberry car when Billy owned it.








From my 2.9L Mk2, first is CCH head second is Race Shop Ported CCH head (41/36mm valves)








(red curve) 








Stock vs Race Shop Stock Valve head (same car as first dyno but in 2007)








Not 100% sure on the specs of the Eurospec head but I'd think they'd be very similar to the CCH unless a LOT of porting was done. The Race Shop heads perform due to some very important changes in port shape. Most heads only have pocket porting and very light cleanup at best. 
I hope that answers some questions. You will be undoubtedly disappointed in a 3.4l/13:1 motor with a 12v head sitting on top of it.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 10:51 AM 1-16-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Call first, prepare to beg if his back hurts.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_my intentions for the car are just to have a more sporty daily driver...

I would seriously forget about the rods, unless you have a lot of money to burn. The money is best spent elsewhere, for sure. If that extra pound of rotating mass is really that important, just get a lighter flywheel.
For a sporty daily driver that revs quick.....
the flywheel and pulley set will spin it just fine.


----------



## Joe Amato (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Those Schrick 268s will help.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (Joe Amato)*

this is what im doing.
turn 2 cai
eip throttle body
gasket matched 2.9 clone 
eip stage 3 chip
p&p bvh 
tt 288 or drc 268 maybe shricks if i find a used set for a good price.
evo intake spacer
ported exhaust manifolds w/ either a ported or tt down pipe.
2.5 exhaust no cat
rebuilt stock bottom w/arp hardware 
bildon crank scraper
gruven crank pulley
lighten stock flywheel
mk4 gasket
bfi stage 2 mounts.
im not doing the 13.1 pistons so i will have them up for sale soon.
trans.
rebuilt w/ a quaife and 3.94s

and i gutted the car, i removed
rear seats
all pillars 
rear seakers
spare, and jack
carpet
sound damping
ac 
power seat belts
knee pads
pretty much everything inside the car except the front seats dash and door cards.
i think thats about it. 


_Modified by croniccorrado at 5:14 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Big valves help, there were problems with the setup when I had the Mk2 that I won't go into. I wouldn't compare the ultimate power of that one vs the others. I had 14:1 a/f and the car misfired constantly. 
I would do at least +1mm valves if you're getting a head built.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

for all the money you waisted on the head and cams you could have just bought a 24v motor and gone faster...


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

When you got the head, were the cams removed or installed? I would never ship a head where the valves were not fully seated.
and x2 on the 24v


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_for all the money you waisted on the head and cams you could have just bought a 24v motor and gone faster...

Maybe he wants to win BOTI Street Stock when they come to Fla


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_nothing sounds better then a 12v. im sticking to the mk3 its easy to make power by just switching engines. its more rewarding to make power with what you have.

been there, done that. why start with an engine that makes 160 wheel and try to push it to 200 wheel when you can start with an engine that makes over 200 wheel from the dig? its not more rewarding when you make power with what you have. people care about your timeslip not whats in your car. i am just for-warning you before you blow all of your money.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

I'll start listening to you when you're out of the 12s


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

you kidding? i am working on 9s... in a STREET CAR!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

Work on running 12's on the motor alone first


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

what size are those valves?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (croniccorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *croniccorrado* »_this is what im doing...

and i gutted the car, i removed
rear seats
all pillars 
rear seakers
spare, and jack
carpet
sound damping
ac 
power seat belts
knee pads
pretty much everything inside the car except the front seats dash and door cards.
i think thats about it. 

i want that as my sig


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

200whp or bust. i like that people are building these things more but i dont see anything new being done. good luck with everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Big valves help, I would do at least +1mm valves if you're getting a head built. 

good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

hhahahah


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Heres the first baseline dyno taken on a mustang dynomometer.








this is a 129,000 mile engine. 42dd 2.5in test pipe, 2.5in autotech ss exhaust, GIAC cam chip, de-ramped TB, K&N cone filter. approx 82deg F.
OK so i didnt like that first dyno and will never use a mustang dyno again. so today i went to another shop with a Dyno Dynamics dynomometer and had it re-dynoed. this time with proper calibration, A:F, fans the whole deal. Signals were taken off the number 1 injector and an A:F probe in the tailpipe. We warmed the car up then did 2 pulls. 178.3 HP, we then ran it through the gears to see what the GIAC chip tops out at. well my speedo goes to 140 and the dyno only goes to 150, and it kept pulling for a bit after they were both maxed out. then we did 2 more pulls and got our final numbers. 182.1HP and roughly 179Ft/Lbs of torque.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smsWVeCFg0k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzWshalUeGo
HP curve with A:F








HP TQ curve's










_Modified by vwkid87 at 1:49 AM 4-10-2009_


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

sounds great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (nick526)*

Started tearing it apart today heres some pics!


























































































_Modified by vwkid87 at 8:25 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Cleaned the engine bay today and started removing the seam sealer so i can smooth the bay. Also disassembled the engine. All that is left is the crank and the block. Engine internals look really sooty, lots of deposits on the head and pistons. And i've run nothing but Shell gas with their special nitrogen blend for the last 5 tanks, pretty much nothing but since it came out. I guess it doesnt help much. There isnt much space to store stuff in out shop so i had to get creative.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Got the engine block cleaned and painted. also got the majority of the seam sealer stripped off the engine bay.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

cylinder hone tool just came in. time to get more work done!!!!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Do you always stack your engine parts on your roof?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

Got the cylinders honed! Crank in! Pistons and rods in! oil pump in! Head on! more parts painted, and did some grinding on the engine bay!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Looking good nick come a long way since freshman yr ;-)


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Thanks chris. ive done so much vw work the last year i cant even remember it all.
More parts painted. some bolted to the block. but progress is slow today.


----------



## Volkstrjetta (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

is your block Pink?


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i like what your doing here 
subscribed


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks. i wish i had more to update but i rely on other people to get me to the shop. i cant take up their time as much as id like. if i could id sleep there every night just to keep working on it.


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

i here that.. when you dynoed it, what did you have done to your vr?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

2.5"test pipe and autotech cat back. giac cam chip. k&n cone filter, bored throttle body.


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_ bored throttle body.

how much of a gain do you think this made? i been thinkin of doin it but unsure of the pro's and con's..


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

it helps on the top end but its hard to say how much. its such an easy mod you might as well do it.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

hey thanks for linking this up
props doing so much work and getting far!
i wish i had the facility to get this busy








good luck!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

how did you bore your TB?


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (DubZmk3VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubZmk3VR* »_
how much of a gain do you think this made? i been thinkin of doin it but unsure of the pro's and con's..









It doesnt make a huge difference but makes the air flow more efficiently and gives some piece of mind to the induction for your VR.
Only con is if you do it wrong your car will start bucking.
On OBDI throttle bodies it is more commonly referred to as 'de-ramping'.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (DubZmk3VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubZmk3VR* »_how did you bore your TB?
 Hey DubZmk3VR, you have IM


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

Small update. not much has gotten done because i need to drive places i cant right now because some one else is driving me around.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looking good


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Looks sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

Trans painted, ABS removed, more engine bay cleanup done, started running wires for remote battery and amp setup.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

got some more work done today, no pics cuz it wasnt much. pulled the brake booster out along with the clutch master/slave. also pulled out the abs harness, the engine harness and the accessory harness. 1 of the 3 isnt going back in, and you wont be able to see the other 2 when im done. car is going to the body shop to finish the bay soon.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Do you have an LSD in there?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

i wish. i ran out of money before i could throw that in the budget. its not gonna be raced too often so i didnt think it would be necessary just yet.


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

how did you get the brake booster out?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

small screw driver to pop the clip off the ball on the booster and just pulled it out.


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G Grizzly (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

Looking good keep up the good work mayne


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

got some more work done. lower intake bead blasted and painted. injectors mounted along with the intake and lift hook on the head. also a couple pics of the bay. i also took the motor off the stand and started getting the cams in and timing chains on. the whole thing should get together tomorrow!


















































_Modified by vwkid87 at 1:15 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

a lot done today. pics tell the story


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

why did you put the motor in before finishing the engine bay seams?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

the car is going to another shop to do the engine bay work and final assembly so i had to throw it in there to make is easier to transport. its coming right back out when it gets there.
the shop its in needs to be cleared out for an inspection so im just gonna finish it elsewhere.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

dude, this is coming out real nice
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ah gotcha, ONE MORE question, why go with a plastic crack pipe when you spent money on all the other fancy billet goodness


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

it came with the whole kit from mjm, i didnt see any need to get the billet one when i had a new one anyway. plus its already black.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

alright Nick...get that ish up to my shop so we can do the bay! should be able to do it tomorrow. Ill give you a call and get it all arranged. you may have to sleep at the shop until its done though


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Not sure if anyone has asked yet, but I'm curious as to why you are going with a header as opposed to ported manifolds/downpipe? Which header are you using; anything done to it (thermal coat, etc)? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i chose it because i wanted to clean up the look a bit. they have just VHT spray coating on them but im going to wrap them in the future. they also weigh a lot less then stock. i wasnt worried about gaining anything from them but i may because the exhaust ports on the head are ported a bit.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

Please clean your subframes and injectors, K THX BYE








Looks really clean


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

cut that glue out around the firewall....


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SDKMF)*

yup already done. ive welded half the seams in the bay too. other half will be tomorrow then i get to grind them all down. the subframe was pressure washed t just covered in grime from working. its clean under all that though. havent been home in 2 days to post pics but they'll come sooner or later.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by XXX008XXX at 6:42 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

What do you plan to use for gas? You won't even be running water meth or anything?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

only 93. the chip should pull enough timing to deal with the compression.


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

my vr's 11:1... when I run my GIAC cam chip it pings pretty bad on just 93. I use water meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomkII (Jul 25, 2005)

what did you do to the alt before you painted it? did you take it apart or just tape some areas off? we are both in a similar process but no orange for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

just taped it and stuffed tape into the vents. but paint wont really get down into the stator and affect the alt even if its not covered well.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_only 93. the chip should pull enough timing to deal with the compression.

im running the mk4 HG on my vr and I got a regular compression c2 chip and it pinged BAD when the car got hot, I got the high cr chip and it runs great now. If the giac doesnt work out for you DEF get the chip from BFI c2 stage 2 cam+high cr


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

yeah thats what im planning, but id have to convert to obd2 first. unless i can beg and plead enough for an obd1 file.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

Havent been getting much done because im in jersey. but heres a pic i took at the mets phillies game last night for entertainment.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_Havent been getting much done because im in jersey. but heres a pic i took at the mets phillies game last night for entertainment.









Holy crap, that pic is cool!! I've seen videos and other pics, how the hell do you do that??


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anything new?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha sry for the lack of updates, im in NJ visiting family and friends. I will be returning to FL on Wed and will continue to update with new progress. Got some more parts coming in the mail already as well.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

hopefully NJ will give you motivation!! we have the fastest all motor VWs around!! where you staying?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im in Haddonfield at my parents house


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

Not far from where I grew up.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah i love it here, im moving back in a few months. i missed it way too much.


----------



## turbomkII (Jul 25, 2005)

motivation! there actually is people still building cars.


_Modified by turbomkII at 4:15 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

thats turnin out nicely! its always good to see people willing to get there hands dirty.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any updates ?


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i wish. unfortunately i have no backup car to drive so i cant get to the shop to work on my car.....i cant wait to be back in jersey.


_Modified by vwkid87 at 9:49 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ugh i want to work on my car soooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rxfx101 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

what work did you do to your cylinder head? 
i noticed your cylinder head had that same corrosion my spare head has. Mine is pitted and nasty looking. did they fill it in with weld and deck the head? or did you just leave it and dont see an issue?


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any updates


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

hes still working on getting some transportation to get up to the shop to work on it some more (45 minute drive each way)
hopefully soon there will be some good updates for you guys


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, i got a car registered and insured. now i just have to get to where it is and put some gear oil in it and wheels on it and its good to go....still a waiting game.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Due to unexpected circumstances the car and engine are now for sale as is. looking to get $5000 OBO.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

but the car IS still getting worked on....finally lol. 
teaser pic








still lots of work to do....but its getting there


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im watchin this and takin notes....good stuff


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am having the car finished while i am at Marine boot camp, so i hope the guys keep posting updates. but the work is going great and the whole car is going to be painted as well. still trying to come up with a good color or colors.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More power to u for the boot camp thingy...watch out for the no see ums


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

lol boot camp i wish you luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid87* »_but the work is going great and the whole car is going to be painted as well. still trying to come up with a good color or colors.

Whatever color you decide on, make sure you get the engine bay and jambs... Or else it will look tacky...


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWDugan)*

updates? really liking what !you have done


----------



## Ex-ricer01 (Jan 28, 2009)

those headers you bought. were they advertised as mk4 headers. because all the mk3 headers my friends have ever gotton all had really short primaries and thats not what i want.
supposedly the mk4 set has long primaries and short secondaries. like the one in your pics


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Ex-ricer01)*

The ebay ones with the longer primaries are usually advertised as Mk4 but I have no idea why. The short ones are a Bosal/Brospeed knock off and the longer ones (like here) are knock offs of the Supersprint header. All the headers I've seen from ebay have had some pretty bad problems with port shape/size as well as some funky internal fitment that will not help power.


----------



## Ex-ricer01 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im probably going to get a set anyway to replace my cracked dp.
and it will get some modifications too


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Ex-ricer01)*

I would fix the downpipe or just get another stocker and weld/port that. Headers on 12v's have been hit and miss .. without the hit.


----------



## Ex-ricer01 (Jan 28, 2009)

im all for the weight reduction too.
/thread jack


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any updates


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

ya im curious as well?


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nomomk3)*

Nick (the owner of the car) went and joined the Marines. he went off to boot camp not that long ago. he should be about to get out here soon as far as I know.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWDugan)*

hey guys im back. on leave for 10 days. im trying to get some updates and photos of the car from the guy thats working on it. i'll update as soon as i get anything.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so how was booth camp lol


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

trying to get an update on the car. im currently at my MOS school in pensacola. the guy that i left the car with doesnt return my calls or communicate very well so i havent heard anything about the car since october.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkid87)*

wow man....Im sorry to hear that....Gil is turning into a real scumbag. I would try to get ahold of him for you. but as you know i havent heard anything from him since i moved.














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for shady people


----------



## ThorJensen (Jan 13, 2010)

It's possible to get an ok hp rating on a N/A tune jop on the VR6. A guy here in Denmark just got his G3 VR6 3,0 mapped with 234hp on the wheels. He's got a N/A kit from SLS-Tuning.
I don't know which octane he's running but i think 95 or 99. 
The kit contains 83mm pistons and a cylinderhead job + lots more.
Check it out on http://www.sls-tuning.de
I'm gonna build my own VR6 3,0 in a short while with a similar setup as the G3 with 234hp. Mine is just gonna have a little more N/A goods.
Best regards
Thor


----------



## Danny P. (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (vwkid87)*

hey man.. which duty station r u at


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 12v vr6 NA build (mUtHaFuKaD)*

I dont know how often nick gets on here...but far as i know hes stationed in pensacola


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey no updates yet, ive been playing phone tag with the guy who's been working on the car. But im currently stationed at NAS Pensacola and working on NACCS and then headed to MCAS New River to work on V-22's


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

so is the phone tag still going on any updates


----------



## jussloozit (Aug 31, 2002)

How'd this turn out? Car and boot camp


----------



## BG_VW_VR6 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hahahahahhaa


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Legend has it, they are still playing phone tag till this day.


----------

